# Rate changes



## dmnrec (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello, we are planning a trip to the East Coast in March. Flying to Philidelphia, then using Amtrak to get to nearby destinations, like Washington DC, Baltimore, and Wilmington, DE.
I noticed right now, ticket prices for the Crescent are from $10-$25 for our date range and 10% full... but if I look at next week, they are 90% full and some prices are over $100 to DC. (but it is the holidays). So, are we better to book our tickets now and lock in a low rate, or would we be fine "winging it" when we get there? Do they always skyrocket the closer you are to the dates?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 18, 2021)

dmnrec said:


> Hello, we are planning a trip to the East Coast in March. Flying to Philidelphia, then using Amtrak to get to nearby destinations, like Washington DC, Baltimore, and Wilmington, DE.
> I noticed right now, ticket prices for the Crescent are from $10-$25 for our date range and 10% full... but if I look at next week, they are 90% full and some prices are over $100 to DC. (but it is the holidays). So, are we better to book our tickets now and lock in a low rate, or would we be fine "winging it" when we get there? Do they always skyrocket the closer you are to the dates?


Book the Low Fares ASAP! With COVID once again raging it's impossible to predict what will happen with Amtrak Service and Ridership!


----------



## Night Ranger (Dec 18, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Book the Low Fares ASAP! With COVID once again raging it's impossible to predict what will happen with Amtrak Service and Ridership!


Which is why we booked a trip for April last month. The week following was at least twice as expensive due to Spring Break. COVID may be between waves by then or it may not. We are going to New Orleans for our first real trip anywhere since 2019 and have to hope and bet that travel will be safe enough to go. Book the low fares while you can and hope for the best.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 19, 2021)

I agree about booking it now. Amtrak's policies on changes and cancellations are so much better than airlines that it's worth it to buy when cheap.


----------



## daybeers (Dec 19, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> I agree about booking it now. Amtrak's policies on changes and cancellations are so much better than airlines that it's worth it to buy when cheap.


I agree, though the high prices for next week are probably more caused by the holidays than last-minute or pure capacity left. Amtrak has gotten smart about predicting demand and changing prices to match.


----------



## dmnrec (Dec 23, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Book the Low Fares ASAP! With COVID once again raging it's impossible to predict what will happen with Amtrak Service and Ridership!


 Thank you


----------



## river (Jan 21, 2022)

Regarding drops in sleeper pricing. Something I didn't know until I tried it. If the price of a sleeper (bedroom) drops you do not have to call Amtrak on the phone to ask for a price adjustment or a voucher. I thought you had to and when I did I was told there was a 2 hour wait to talk to someone. So I hung up and tried to modify my reservation online where it says change date and time. But I actually didn't change the date and time--I simply rebooked the same date and time at the lower bedroom rate and immediately got a substantial refund to my credit card with no change fee. I was happy it was so easy to get the lower rate on my bedroom. They did change the bedroom from E to C but I'm fine with that!


----------

